# Soap über Axis



## Jan (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Webservice, den ich mittels AXIS also mit Soap via HTTP anspreche. Für einige Methoden klappt das mit meinem Testclient auch. Nun habe ich eine weitere Methode implementiert und bekomme beim Aufruf dieser Methode folgenden Fehler

org.xml.sax.SAXException: Bad types (class java.lang.String -> _eigenes Objekt_)

Ich finde einfach im Vergleich mit den anderen Methoden keinen Unterschied. Kann mir jemand helfen? Worauf lässt dieser Fehler wirklich schließen? Die server-config.wsdd ist meiner Meinung nach korrekt angepasst.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Mai 2005)

was ist dein "eigenes Objekt"?


----------



## Jan (9. Mai 2005)

Das eigene Objekt ist 

_public class Axis implements Serializable {...}_

wobei Axis nichts mit AXIS zu tun hat sondern nur die Daten einer Achse zur Darstellung eines Charts in einem Diagramm hält. Die Parameter sind drei Strings und zwei booleans.


----------



## Jan (12. Mai 2005)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen? 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum es ausgerechnet in diesem Fall nicht funktioniert.
Was könnte diese Fehlermeldung für einen Hintergrund haben? 

Vielen Dank nochmal im Voraus für eure Mühe.


----------

